# i need pics of diffrenet colored bettas please



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

my brother is thinking about geting his first betta fish and he wants to know all the colors they come in. so please post pics of your betta fish


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

www.aquabid.com
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868 
oh and check my album labeled my betas


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

They come in tail types, too. Here are most of mine. (My album has some really good ones, but I couldn't post them all on here.)

Marble veiltail yellow/blue (Veles, R.I.P.)









Red Dragon Plakat, red/silver. (Peanut, R.I.P.)









Multi-color Crowntail, red/blue/green. (Nereus.)









Female Copper Halfmoon- blue/silver/red- (Hattie.)









Multi-color veiltail, /pink/red/blue (Norm.)









Male marble plakat- brown/blue/purple/red/yellow (Spiridion.)

















Keep in mind that really fancy bettas are hard to find in pet stores- I ordered Hattie and Peanut from a breeder.


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

peanut is beautiful!!! sorry he died.


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

thx for the link


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you about Peanut. I lost him yesterday morning.
What type of betta (tail + fin) does you brother think he wants so far...?


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

he likes the crowns, and the halfmoon


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, Halfmoons are some of my favorites.


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

yah they are beautiful.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Look through the thread titled Betta Photos: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=15136


----------

